# What do you like most about your Beetle?



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello,
I currently own a 2009 Beetle convertible. My grandfather used to have one of the older models and I always loved to ride in them since I was a little boy. I decided to purchase one after my Bartending gig reached its peak and am loving it especially in this Florida weather. It's a fun car and low on gas!!
I'm curious to know what everyone likes about their Beetles and what made you want to buy one?


----------



## aenima11 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

I bought my Beetle due to the almost unlimited gains in horsepower on the 1.8T. Nothing like taking a Mustang off the line in a Beetle of all cars.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

I bought one because I needed a new car back in 1998 and it is cute.


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

honestly, my favorite thing, that i never noticed until getting into a Toyota Corolla, is how wide open the car is, it's like a mansion in there compared to a lot of other cars. 
not to mention that it is smaller overall than all those cars as well.
i honestly never would have bought one if it wasn't my only option at the time, but now i can't see driving anything else, other than getting a golf to tool around with.
this beetle will be with me, or my potential kids forever.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (irishyarballs)*

I feel you on that! There is a lot of space in these cars. People don't seem to realize that because it looks small on the outside, that it isn't spacious in the inside (well for a small car that is). I find it very roomy as well.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (dr_spock)*

Have any of you put your own personalities in the car?


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ObsessedVWOwner* »_Have any of you put your own personalities in the car?

not yet, but i'm busy paying it off first.
got about 7 months left.
then i'll be doing all kinds of things to it.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (irishyarballs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishyarballs* »_
not yet, but i'm busy paying it off first.
got about 7 months left.
then i'll be doing all kinds of things to it.

Anyway, I too planing to customize my Beetle Convertible in the coming months.










_Modified by ObsessedVWOwner at 6:15 AM 1-13-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*

I love the retro look of it along with the updating of everything else. I was always a fan of the old but wanted a watercooled version. From concept to ownership I have loved this car tho the size had to grow on me...I think its pretty big for a beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I've been obsessed with Bugs literally since the day I was born (and have a pile of aircooled ones), so as a practical daily driver, it was the only option.
Also, I love watching people get punched when I drive by. Last summer I was sitting in my car in a parking lot with the window down, a lady ran up to me, punched me and said "That's for all the time's my kids have punched me when you've driven past!"


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*

i too have been a beetle freak since i was a toddler.
i've had many aircooleds and my current nb.
what i like the most of my nb is my homebrew'd big turbo setup, and my sleeper status.
400hp makes me randy.








edit:
i also like the fact that my nb was the first brand new car i ever bought. i'll have a tough time parting with it if i'm ever forced to.


_Modified by water&air at 5:56 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## irishyarballs (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_
Also, I love watching people get punched when I drive by. Last summer I was sitting in my car in a parking lot with the window down, a lady ran up to me, punched me and said "That's for all the time's my kids have punched me when you've driven past!"

that right there is why i love having a black one.
everyone has black on, even if it's just a little bit.
BLAM!


----------



## foamythegirl (Jan 18, 2010)

I love that I own it out right. It's 10yrs old now and the paint wasn't sealed correctly so it is wearing off but it was bought with cash for $11,000.


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ObsessedVWOwner* »_I feel you on that! There is a lot of space in these cars. People don't seem to realize that because it looks small on the outside, that it isn't spacious in the inside (well for a small car that is). I find it very roomy as well.

+1
Funny... the other day I gave my 2 aunts a ride home. One of them said, "You can fit 4 in that!?" 
And when I popped the trunk, she said, "There's a trunk too?"
It's hilarious! They've known I've had this Bug for 9 years and been in them before... a long time ago. 
I often go camping. With the back seat down, there's a huge amount of space. At the campground, most folks would be in trucks and SUVs and look at us with curiosity.










_Modified by Cadenza_7o at 3:02 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeah, with the rear seat folded down it's like a tiny van... I've actually slept in the back of my car quite comfortably before. Okay, so I am only 5'6", but still... 
Also, I can get a mountain bike in the trunk AND close the lid with the seat down.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (ObsessedVWOwner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ObsessedVWOwner* »_Have any of you put your own personalities in the car?

i like the turbonium stripes but i dont have a turbo. so i created my own trim line
99 Beetle GT 
so i ordered the trb kit.


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

^ very cool


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (bandi53)*

thanxs man


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (raymondlee)*

Meh..That shid ah ite








I turned out nice man...I tinted my taillights n turns thanks to your research and posts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

so far we have a jet bug, gt bug , saleen bug, ruf bug.... whats next?

and to stay on topic, i like most that its round

_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:07 AM 1-25-2010_


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:08 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

..so far we have a jet bug, gt bug , saleen bug, ruf bug.... whats next?..._ FastAndFurious _

*Bug bug* is the next big beetle thing











_Modified by TightDub at 3:45 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_so far we have a jet bug, gt bug , saleen bug, ruf bug.... whats next?
_Modified by FastAndFurious at 9:08 AM 1-25-2010_

...Gemballa Bug!!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (bandi53)*

i was thinking to call mine the techart bug


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Once I get the final touches on mine, im pretty sure I will be confident enough to call it the VW Bug.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Once I get the final touches on mine, im pretty sure I will be confident enough to call it the VW Bug.

i sure hope VW is supportive of your project


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (aenima11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aenima11* »_I bought my Beetle due to the almost unlimited gains in horsepower on the 1.8T. Nothing like taking a Mustang off the line in a Beetle of all cars.








The 1.8T is an awesome motor but without a big turbo (and I don't mean a K04) you aren't going to be putting down huge numbers. Turbo or supercharge the Mustang and there would be no contest.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: What do you like most about your Beetle? (SMG8vT)*

...for a small car, there's a surprising amount of _head_room....


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_i was thinking to call mine the techart bug









I think you should call it the *"Wannabe" Bug*, since you're single handedly, one by one, copying every mod I've done to mine!








Let's see.........you finished the TT Gas cap conversion, got your Forge Billet Fuel Cap Cover, just did the TT shift ring..................what's next? You gonna paint your Recaro seat shells? Or if you like I can try and hook you up with a RUF Steering Wheel.








It's amazing that you find it necessary to make snide comments about it out of the blue. ("Techart Bug"? "Hope VW is supportive of your project"?). What's up wit dat??? Go ahead........tell me I'm being too sensitive. You think I can't "read between the lines"?
Oh yeah..........and just to stay on topic...........I love the heck out of the fact that my car annoys some people so much (and you all know who you are), that they just can't stop talking about it, and dragging discussions about it into every thread, and can't help but compare every other car to it!


















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:46 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

everytime i come on here and throw you a compliment, within that same day read a post like this from you. 
do you automaticly start your period everytime you log into this site or something? 

don't take things to heart so much. try to brush stuff of sometimes. jesus christ dude.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_everytime i come on here and throw you a compliment, within that same day read a post like this from you. 
do you automaticly start your period everytime you log into this site or something? 
don't take things to heart so much. try to brush stuff of sometimes. jesus christ dude. 

Dude WTF? You haven't even posted on this thread before now. Who are you talking to? What compliment?
And just for the record.........I'm not taking things to heart. Just havin' some fun like everyone else here. And further.....*I'm not the one who dragged the RUF BUG into this thread!!! Read the posts above!*








Why is it everyone else can say what they want, but the second I try and answer them, and have some fun, I'm on the rag, or being too sensitive, or taking things to heart?? Get a grip dude!







We're all just playin' here.











_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 6:49 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

you gotta be kidding me, copying u? 
as far as i know ur not the first person with either one (tt stuff) so how would i copy u, if anything u got the recaro seats after i got mine on so i dont know whos copying who if u must go there.
anyway i have a different style
you are sensitive dude, people give u compliments and u turn it into a drama. ruf bug this ruf bug that. 
and for me to copy u thats funny, because when i was on these boards doing mods u didnt even exist


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

Dude, you're bein' way too sensitive. You gotta stop with all the drama and just chill out for cryin' out loud!








And beside, follow this thread back toward the top and see who's the first one who mentioned RUF BUG. It was *YOU!*








I mean, damn, I know you're obsessed with my car, but you don't have to mention it in every post.

















_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 8:19 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

I mentioned it because i thought it was funny

jet bug, GT bug (thats in this post), saleen bug, ruf bug etc all share some similarities... 

im very chill , and believe me your car is the last of my obsessiosions, and you said it before if u dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all , so i will play by that rule u set forth


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_you said it before if u dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all , so i will play by that rule u set forth

That's fair Bash, and exactly why I haven't posted on your TT Shift Ring job/post!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

well isnt that too late since you called me a wannabe? in reference to tt shift knob and tt fuel door?
was the bigger knob intimidating or something?
i was hoping the big knob would be that much more satisfying to u


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

oh c'mon fella's play nice.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_
Dude WTF? You haven't even posted on this thread before now. Who are you talking to? What compliment?




re read what i posted i few times and let it sink in. 
you can't see my tone over the internet, so again, i request that you chill out a little bit, not take everything to heart, and try to relax a little. you really get worked up over the littlest things in the world on here. Im not trying to rag on you or give you a hard time, mearly just letting you know an observation, its not me trying to knock you, just a helpfull push in the right direction hopefully. 
there is a reason i lurk in part of the forum....and don't BOTHER posting in most threads...


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

Pm Sent. I don't appreciate being "scolded" in a public forum, nor to I need you to teach me "manners" or give me a "helpful push in the right direction". If you read all the posts here, I mean REALLY READ INTO THEM, you'll see I'm not doing or reacting any diferently than anyone else. Just what is your agenda?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

i'm having trouble keeping up with all of the bickering across three different threads. Do you think we can get a mod to merge them together so we can have one consistent and chronological argument?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_Do you think we can get a mod to merge them together so we can have one consistent and chronological argument?

That may be the funniest thing I've read on here in a long time!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (HollywoodsBug)*

Yes guys can we please just get along and all enjoy these wonderful special edition NB's together?
PS: Just wait till I get a shop to install the new SALEEN floor mats in the SALEEN BUG. They're woven using actual hair from Steve Saleen's beard.


----------



## raymondlee (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*

lol


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (SMG8vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMG8vT* »_
PS: Just wait till I get a shop to install the new SALEEN floor mats in the SALEEN BUG. They're woven using actual hair from Steve Saleen's beard.

Hilarious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








For as long as I have known these and their older bubble brethren have always been canvases for shop/owners ideas. Rolls royce look, mullhulland, porsche style kit, cali stlye, rat, hotrod...No rhyme or reason as long as it satisfies the owner. What else matters in the long run? What we all do is not as common as it seems when we gather here...so enjoy your individuality and respect like minded folk who love what you love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like that the beetle is not that serious that we become snobs about em and bash each others ideas. We do get along so lets continue


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (TightDub)*

the mullholland look was the worst!


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (water&air)*

what?!!? you don't like the lambobortionarossa look.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (J.Owen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Owen* »_what?!!? you don't like the lambobortionarossa look.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

This is the car that you may see everyday but still wont get tired looking at it!


----------

